# Pregnancy and Udder Development?



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

I have asked these questions on another thread but since I had so many questions on that one(all of which have been answered and taken care of on the goats), but I wanted more info on this particular topic. (PS: I have names now!)

We just received two Nigerian/Pygmy does from a local, and they may be pregnant. The woman who transported her said that they weren't, but since the person who originally owned them was a relative of a friend of hers, I don't think she really knew anything. Both are developing udders and are huge. We have no idea when or if they were in with bucks. I just have a few questions about them to help settle myself.

Both: Is it normal for their stomach to be bigger on one side(left) than the other during pregnancy? And for their bellies to be tight? They are showing absolutely no signs of bloat(besides the tightness) so I don't think it's that. I would think that their udders would be a sure fire way of telling if they are pregnant, but I want to be sure in case I can't test them. 

Calla Lily: Is developing a lopsided udder. Both sides are swelling and filling it looks like, but one side is 2-3 times the size of the other. Do udders sometimes develop unevenly? What if they have kidded in the past, and had mastisis or other reason for it to be permanently lopsided when going into milk? I can't currently feel her udder for fear of scaring her off, so I can't tell if it's hard or hot. Also, I can't feel this does ligaments at all. It feels so tight(or muscly) in that area that I can't really feel even the bones.

Hershey: Her pooch looks odd for a supposedly pregnant doe. The little part on the bottom that sticks out a bit is turned a bit up(our just out), when in most does' pooch pics I see that it is turned completely down. The other doe's looks that way, but not this ones. Is this a sign she isn't pregnant? Her udder is fairly large already, so I'm having conflicting opinions.

Thank you for any and all advice and info!! :thumbup:


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

Also, I'm unsure of what supplies I will be able to get in case they are pregnant. My parents want to spend as little money as possible on these goats. I'm worried I won't be able to supply them with the proper minerals so close to them kidding(they are probably due within the month). They have had no prior supplements given to them(they are actually lacking in some areas like copper,salt, and who knows what else), so I don't know if it's too late and I might as well just let things go as they will. One doe may kid any day if she isn't an FF. I might be able to get the selenium and iodine, but I'm not sure about things like the weak kid syringe, gloves, lube, etc. I'm worried that the kids may not make it because I can't give them the things they need, or I won't have the proper equipment. Anyone know the cheapest place I can get kidding things?


----------



## Bonfire98 (May 25, 2013)

Everyone does things different but i know a lot of people around here who have goats just put out with their cows and let them roam, and worm them every now and then, and leave a buck in and they all have kids at the same time and when the kids are a few months old they take them to auction. They don't give them feed except for the occasional scoop of corn thrown in to call them up and check on them once or twice a week. That's all, they kid by themselves out in a 100 acre field without any guard animals were anything could happen to them but they never have a goat die. And their goats are beautiful and fat all the time. And have never had goats that couldn't deliver ...they have had them were there was too many kids so they have to bottle feed kids though.

I dont know how but alot of people do that so i dont think it is a big deal taking care of her right if you don't have absolutely every little thing.

Then some people you know give them all this special feed and supplements and help them deliver but thats a good thing to be safe than sorry. 

I personally have never had a pregnant doe or had one kid in my care but i always get my does and kids after they kid from the people who don't watch them as much. But I will have kids probably by this time next year so i think im going to be a mix of the two. 

Not sure how much this will help but you sound kinda stressed  so i thought it would ease your mind to know that if they look good they should be fine unless if they are skinny or sick.

Im hoping other people will help you more than i did


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

First off, take a deep breath and relax! I've been kidding out goats for 30+ years and almost never have a problem. My normal supplies for kidding is mostly something to dip the navel and towels to help dry the kids. Remember, most people who post on sites like this are posting because they have a problem. That makes it sound like all kiddings are complicated. They are not. Goats have been kidding for thousands of years all by themselves. Please, do not work yourself into a tizzy over this. It's not good for you or the goats!

The left side will always appear larger if they have been eating because that's where the rumen is. The right side is where the kids will show if pregnant. If the rumen is really full, that can push the right side out too.

The tip at the base of her vulva can just be her normal "construction". Not all vulvas are created equally. As they get closer to delivery, the vulvas will get droopy and longer because the muscle tone is slackening.

Supplies? 
old towels and such to help dry off the kids
iodine to dip the navels
a good multi worm de-wormer to give the doe right after birth
a couple of soda bottles and maybe a nipple in case you need to supplement a feeding or 2

Can you find any loose minerals at all? MannoPro makes one that is fairly reasonable in price-8 pounbds for around 10.00. For 2 little goats that should last you a while.

Do you have a dollar store near by? You can buy mineral pill for humans (selenium), crush them up and either mix with water to make a paste and squirt in their mouth or put the powder on the grain.

The udder? It could be normal for her to be lopsided, it could mean she has scar tissue from a previous freshening or mastitis? You need to get hold of her and feel it. Do you know someone who has experience with goats who can help you?


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

Thank you all for your response! I'm not totally stressed or panicking(currently) but I am a bit worried  Thank you for your concerns!

Bonfire98:
Thank you for that! I'm just worried that they haven't gotten any necessary minerals(copper, salt, etc) and might abort the babies. I know it doesn't happen often, but it can. Your post helped settle my mind a little though  Thank you!!

lottsagoats:
Grr...now you're downing my hopes of having more kids this summer!(just kidding lol)They certainly look like they've been eating! I even plan on graining them as soon as I get my two other does home. Their tummies aren't as large as when we first got them...they are still deep and a little big but not huge like they were. Both sides are large, but where the right side has that indention above their flanks, their right doesn't. I'm going to have a few bottles ready because I'm getting a bottle baby this month and need to stock up  The minerals will be for about 4-5 goats lol. Our local feed store doesn't really carry much else but feed, but I can probably order some online(maybe) or go half an hour to another town and see what they have. If not I'll see if I can get a block w/ copper. And you can use just basic human pills? That makes it bunches easier! I managed to kinda feel her udder today and from what I felt it was soft, squishy, and normal temperature. I noticed though that the other side is almost flat, except right before the teat and the teat are slightly swollen. Not like, hurt swollen like developing swollen. It's kind of odd actually, I look at both doe's udders and I can't tell if they are getting bigger or smaller. Sometimes I look and I think they are shrinking, and at other times it looks like they are swelling. I hate brains, so tricky!

I felt both of their stomachs again and their sides are squishy. The only part that is hard is their underbelly near their udder. I read that this is a sign of pregnancy?

I am bringing my two does home tomorrow, however I have a problem. They will be coming home to two new goats. They are both usually good with meeting other goats, but I'm worried about the two new ones being territorial, which would be bad because both of my original does are at least twice their size, _with_ horns(something they lack). Should I just set up a new pen and let them meet in a neutral space?(I have to set up a new one anyways)Should I put them in together right away or let them meet through a fence?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Left side is rumen right side babies looking from the back. In Oregon there is much lack and just minerals, even the very best, won't do it. Most goats will live but, they won't thrive. This is a hard area. 
My first guess would be that your does lived in wet bedding during this last winter. They need treated with tomorrow. Staff is rampant here. 
I would definitely put up a new pen, quarantine is key with new goats. No nose to nose contact for 30 days, then limited intros. Sore Mouth is also rampant here, be prepared.


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

Couldn't quarantine...didn't have any other place to put my other does. I ended up putting them in together at first. The two little ones were scared, so(since our backyard is separated into three adjacent sections) I separated them for a bit so they could calm down and get settled. They were only separated for about 10-20 mins. I then let them meet in the 3rd section in case they got territorial, and my bigger does bullied the little ones! They'll chase them around if they get to close, and my one doe will just go after them for no reason sometimes, and ram them in the side! I'm a bit worried that if they are pregnant, it could hurt the babies. I would separate them into different sections but I'm afraid if I do that they'll always hate each other because they can't socialize. They are only staying in our backyard until tomorrow morning, then we will move them to another pen we will make. Will they eventually settle in and stop bullying or will it be a forever kind of thing? I've been using spray bottle, shooing them away, etc. I really hope they won't do this with all goats because I have an 8 week old doeling coming in on Saturday and there is no way I'm going to let her hurt her.

I would treat her with Tomorrow but since it needs to go inside their teat, I don't know if I can even touch her udder, let alone insert something inside it. She'll hate me forever if I did that...she's also terrible on a lead. If her companion walks even an inch away she had a fit and starts trembling and shaking...I really don't like stressing her out like that. I'll see if I can order the medicine and hopefully by the time it gets here she'll be easy to work with. Also, it says that it has to be used a month before kidding? If she's pregnant she could be due within the month, will it be a problem for the kids if they drink before the wait ends?


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

depending on how far along they are, you can feel babies. when mine was pregnant, I could feel her baby on her right side, almost right in front of her udder. sometimes you'll feel nothing, but sometimes you can feel a kick. it's amazing!

also, for Nigerian/Pygmys, I read you shouldn't grain them too much while they're pregnant, as the babies can grow too big, and have a tough time being born.

as for mastitis, you can give her vitamin C (human kind works great), and raw garlic. that helps boost immune system and helps them fight mastitis.

last thing - if you can, try to take some pictures of the back end of your girls...many people here can guess whether or not they're pregnant just from looking!


----------

